# Merry Christmas and a happy New Year



## Tim Harrison (24 Dec 2021)

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, from the UKAPS Team


----------



## Courtneybst (24 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas Tim, and to everyone! Another eventful year!


----------



## si walker (24 Dec 2021)

Thanks for all of your friendly advice and knowledge sharing this year! Enjoy.


----------



## mort (24 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone and a big thanks to the ukaps team for all their hard work.


----------



## John q (24 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas Tim and to all the rest of the forum staff, experts etc. Thank you for making the forum so informative 👍


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas to everyone🙂and many thanks to staff


----------



## Wolf6 (24 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas all! 🎉🍾🎄thanks to staff and everyone here for making this a welcoming place for everyone regarding the hobby


----------



## Serenade4 (24 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas to you all. This forum has been a contstsnt of source of learning for me since I discovered it this year. Must check it a least several times every day!! Thank you and best wishes to all staff and members! Now back to work on the Mrs to allow me fish tank no 3 with any Christmas cash I get


----------



## sparkyweasel (24 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Yugang (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas to all! I also like to say THANK YOU the UKAPS staff and members who make this forum such a nice place to learn and share experience.


----------



## KirstyF (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year to the fabulous UKAPS staff and all the wonderful contributors to this forum. 
Wishing you all algae free tanks, bountiful plants and happy fishes for the coming year. 😊


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## Onoma1 (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas to everyone on the forum.


----------



## Nont (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## shangman (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas to you all, feeling very blessed and thankful to be part of this forum and know all you lovely people ❤️


----------



## MichaelJ (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas to All !! ✨


----------



## DeepMetropolis (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## Jack B (25 Dec 2021)

Happy Christmas everyone!

The best present came yesterday: my girlfriend declared she'd 'got used to' the quarantine tank at the end of our dining table, and that she quite liked the idea of an interesting fish living in there permanently. A betta project / slippery slope may just be on...


----------

